
Russia seeks to block Telegram messaging app - vinni2
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43668537
======
jaccard
Why is Telegram even making it possible for Russia to ask for keys. If it is
truly end-to-end encryption there shouldn't be a key.

~~~
mtmail
There are keys, but Telegram has no access to them because the communication
doesn't go via their servers. Russia is saying Telegram should change their
system (e.g. not make it end-to-end, or send secret keys to a central server,
or allow disabling encryption) to comply.

~~~
jaccard
> There are keys, but Telegram has no access to them because the communication
> doesn't go via their servers.

Is this
true?[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telegram_(messaging_service)#C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telegram_\(messaging_service\)#Cloud-
based_messages)

